# Snyder built twin bar



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2015)

I got this Snyder built Twinbar from rustjunkie and am curious how many of them are out there?
It is similar to the Monark  five bar or superframe design but is not the same. 






I really like it I made the fender for the Front so I can have a real long one. 
I am also curious of the year and will post the serial number soon.


----------



## kingfish254 (Aug 21, 2015)

Great bikes.
Here is the thread you need
http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54711-Monark-Built-TANKLESS-5bar-thread(Hawthorne-Twin)


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2015)

Thanks for posting the link. Only 1 other bike in that thread is Snyder built...so now we have seen 2....



kingfish254 said:


> Great bikes.
> Here is the thread you need
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54711-Monark-Built-TANKLESS-5bar-thread(Hawthorne-Twin)








Owned by bikecrazy


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 21, 2015)

I believe Fordmike has one and I have seen more than a few. These were a tankless model so maybe not as popular as its Monark cousin. V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2015)

I have another here. Will try to get pics


----------



## tripple3 (Aug 21, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> I have another here. Will try to get pics




I did not know that are you holding out on me? JK 
here is the serial number



I took two pics with the camera both ways and it is upside down no matter what I do.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 21, 2015)

The blue one above is odd, not sure it's a Snyder? Check the BB shell.

*edit*
..and fender upper mount


----------



## mrg (Aug 21, 2015)

Blue one looks CWC


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 21, 2015)

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...lt-5-Bar-Hawthorne&highlight=Snyder+Hawthorne

This one just sold a couple months back.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2015)

I didn't know CWC made a five bar along with Monark and Snyder. 
Slick just showed one he's bringing to a swap meet tomorrow who made that one?


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2015)

Fresh pic




It seems the Hawthorn chain ring is correct for the Snyder and slicks but Mike's has the Monark sprocket


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 11, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> I didn't know CWC made a five bar along with Monark and Snyder.
> Slick just showed one he's bringing to a swap meet tomorrow who made that one?




Snyder I think


----------



## bairdco (Sep 11, 2015)

I think mine's a snyder. Crusty, mismatched parts, and looks like it's been badly repaired. Has a crack at the middle tube/headtube joint.

One of these days I'll get around to repairing it correctly.

This bike spent many years at the beach as a bar hopper.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2015)

bairdco said:


> I think mine's a snyder. Crusty, mismatched parts, and looks like it's been badly repaired. Has a crack at the middle tube/headtube joint.
> 
> One of these days I'll get around to repairing it correctly.
> 
> This bike spent many years at the beach as a bar hopper.




To me, that has CWC written all over it. Looks like the skeleton of a true "Zep" Nice!!!!!


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2015)

kingfish254 said:


> Great bikes.
> Here is the thread you need
> http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?54711-Monark-Built-TANKLESS-5bar-thread(Hawthorne-Twin)




Actually, that thread is aimed at MONARK built Hawthorne Twin Bars(or 5 Bars). That's probably why there is only one posted there. There are more than a few Monark & Snyder built bikes of this design, but that one with the curved down tubes is interesting....maybe CWC? It does have a CWC chainring.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 11, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> To me, that has CWC written all over it. Looks like the skeleton of a true "Zep" Nice!!!!!




Chain stays and seat stays curved on CWC 
Straight stays on Snyder...the blue painted 1 in question....


----------



## jpromo (Sep 11, 2015)

Yeah, Bairdco, yours indeed is CWC built. They did offer that frame tankless in 1939 or as a fully equipped Zep. I've got a Snyder built but it appears I have no photos to prove it..


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 11, 2015)

Cool, I wasn't aware that is was available tankless or Snyder built. Any pics? I have a friend that has one sans tank. Bet he'll be happy he doesn't have to track down a tank for it.


----------



## bairdco (Sep 11, 2015)

Out of the three, monark, snyder and cwc, what's the most desirable?


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 11, 2015)

bairdco said:


> Out of the three, monark, snyder and cwc, what's the most desirable?




If you are choosing between frames, I would say monark, but if you were choosing bikes, I would say it's a pick em between the CWC and Snyder built '39 jewel tank zep, because there are only a handful of them known.
Maybe a dual "pencil" suspension monark would be tops now that I think about it more...anybody have a picture of an original paint bike?
Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2015)

bairdco said:


> Out of the three, monark, snyder and cwc, what's the most desirable?




For most collectors it's whichever one they don't have…






I have wanted a Monark  five bar but they seem out of my range…


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 14, 2015)

some one posted a copy of the catalogue page for a snider built hawthorne
can you post it again or supply a link to it thanks jim


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> some one posted a copy of the catalogue page for a snider built hawthorne
> can you post it again or supply a link to it thanks jim


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2015)

bairdco said:


> I think mine's a snyder. Crusty, mismatched parts, and looks like it's been badly repaired. Has a crack at the middle tube/headtube joint.
> 
> One of these days I'll get around to repairing it correctly.
> 
> This bike spent many years at the beach as a bar hopper.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 15, 2015)

*Which witch is which???*




fordmike65 said:


>




Catalog page for CWC mfg. Correct?
Is the small pic Snyder mfg. on post #23?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 15, 2015)

Yes & yes.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 22, 2015)

fordmike65 said:


> Yes & yes.




Thanks Mike there is a few twin bar topics running right now....


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2015)

*CWC catalog page question....*

OK so I have heard mentioned upper rear fender support is a key to manufacturer but this catalog page has both... curved: Red bike on left and straight: Black bike on right. 



Cleveland welding company catalog page.
We need to look at bottom bracket tube connections as well.....


----------



## JAF/CO (Sep 23, 2015)

the red bike is snider the black one is cwc but it has snider parts on it

*remember these pic are drawings not pictures*


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 23, 2015)

JAF/CO said:


> *remember these pic are drawings not pictures*




To a point, but I've long suspected that these and other vintage ads were created from photographs. I don't see any way that a group of artists no matter now talented could draw each bicycle from scratch and end up with this level of detail and be in perfect scale.
I really don't think the images we see are as much of "artist renderings" as we've believed.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Hawthorne twinbar...*



JAF/CO said:


> the red bike is snider the black one is cwc but it has snider parts on it
> 
> *remember these pic are drawings not pictures*




That is very confusing.
So the Hawthorne sales dep. took parts from both manufacturers to build a Hawthorn twin bar?
The lower red boys deluxe has straight stays and upper fender mount and the black boys deluxe has curved stays...??
On the same catalog page???
So it is a Hawthorne catalog page with both manufacturers represented. leaving out Monark. 
Did Monark  make hawthorns too?


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 23, 2015)

*Did Monark make hawthorns too?*

My Hawthorne Twin Bar is badged as Hawthorne(Hence the official name) & built by Monark.


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 5, 2015)

What's the difference between a five bar and a twin bar?
Bumping the thread to get it together with the tinkers.....


----------



## bairdco (Oct 5, 2015)

"Twin bar" is the official name Hawthorne used in their ads. 

"5 bar" is the term most people use to describe them, because, well, there's 5 bars. And many different bikes have 2 top tubes (rollfast, huffy, etc, plus the double middle bar schwinns, and other variations,) so when someone says "5bar" everyone knows exactly what they're talking about (but there is the sears spaceliner, and the Murrays, which are also 5 bars...)

Also, in the ad, the red and black twinbars both have curved rear triangles. Not sure what you guys are seeing, but they both look like CWC to me.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

"What's the difference between a five bar and a twin bar?"


This link covers everything Monark built 5Bar. The main difference between the Monark 5 Bars & the Monark built Hawthorne Twin Bars is the second bar. The Hawthorne bikes are parallel to the top bars, the 5 Bars are straight, allowing for a tank though I believe they were also available tankless. There were no Snyder or CWC built 5Bars.

http://thecabe.com/monark-five-bar/


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

Monark Built Hawthorne Twin Bar







Monark 5 Bar


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 5, 2015)

tripple3 said:


> What's the difference between a five bar and a twin bar?
> Bumping the thread to get it together with the tinkers.....
> View attachment 241053





And this is the ad for your bike, a Snyder built Hawthorne Twin Bar(Tho shown here equipped with a 2spd)


----------



## bairdco (Oct 5, 2015)

Ahhh, now I see. Didn't know anyone (Monark) actually named theirs a "5 bar." 

Thought it just got handed down as a catch-all term like "zep..."


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 6, 2015)

Monarks with curved second bar are "Five Bars" as well:


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 6, 2015)

Here's a nice one. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/281815513524?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's a nice one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281815513524?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Snyder built, CWC postwar springer, later fenders...

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?79553-I-m-just-gonna-let-you-guys-decide-on-this-one


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Monarks with curved second bar are "Five Bars" as well:




Twin bar. got it


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Monarks with curved second bar are "Five Bars" as well:




Thanks for posting this pic Scott. Proof that these are also referred to as 5Bars! No-slip stem! Offered with a springer too! Nice!


Note* This bike is badged as a Monark. Those badged Hawthorne are indeed tagged Hawthorne Twin Bars


----------



## the tinker (Oct 6, 2015)

bikewhorder said:


> Here's a nice one.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/281815513524?_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT




Thanks for posting this Ebay listing photo bikehorder.  exactly the springer too. I think it looks good!


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 6, 2015)

the tinker said:


> Thanks for posting this Ebay listing photo bikehorder.  exactly the springer too. I think it looks good!




I think your's will look better with that prewar Shockmaster.


----------



## bairdco (Oct 6, 2015)

That same seller has another snyder built twinbar listed, also.


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 5, 2017)

I bought it back and rode it today


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 5, 2017)

tripple3 said:


> I bought it back and rode it today
> View attachment 671978 View attachment 671979 View attachment 671980




Interesting paint job......


----------



## rustjunkie (Sep 5, 2017)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Interesting paint job......




Q&D with what was free


----------



## tripple3 (Apr 5, 2018)

WetDogGraphix said:


> Interesting paint job......






rustjunkie said:


> Q&D with what was free



I dig the paint job; goes with the badge.


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 6, 2018)

Here are pics of a CWC built Twinbar to show fender bridge and bottom bracket differences.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jul 8, 2018)

Here’s one just chilling 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## KingSized HD (Sep 14, 2018)

Can someone please post a pic of the correct carrier rack for the Snyder Built twin bar? I can't tell from the little ad illustration that's been posted what the rack top and rear should look like. And is that rack year specific?
Thanks!


----------



## tripple3 (Sep 14, 2018)

KingSized HD said:


> rack top and rear should look like



I have seen the Mc Cauley 9 hole adjustable rack on the complete ones; iirc.


----------



## fordmike65 (Sep 14, 2018)

Non lit adjustable McCauley 9 hole would be correct from what I've seen. Pretty common carrier.


----------



## tripple3 (Jun 14, 2019)

I changed the wheels and gear to 24/9
I'm digging the shorter chain, and how fast it is.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 14, 2019)

bairdco said:


> Out of the three, monark, snyder and cwc, what's the most desirable?




The CWC Zep I believe 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 15, 2019)

39 Zep CWC 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 15, 2019)

Kickstand3 said:


> The CWC Zep I believe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro





Kickstand3 said:


> View attachment 1015284
> 39 Zep CWC
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro



Different frame and model than what is being discussed tho. The HTB whether Monark, CWC or Snyder built were never offered with a tank. Completely different frame geometry.


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2019)

37/38 Winter/Spring version HTB
The first edition 5 Bar/Twin-Bar model made by Monark exclusively.
Montgomery Wards had a falling out with Monark, so they ended their affiliation and contracted with HP Snyder and Cleveland Welding Company to build their Twin-Bar series bikes.
So, no Hawthorne built Snyder or CWC bikes were built during the same time period as the Monark built bikes.
It always amazed me, that since Monark probably designed the bike, that Wards was allowed to transfer the design to another manufacturer.
Unless, I’ve got that wrong, and Wards was the sole proprietor and designer, and just contracted whom ever they liked to build their designs.
I’ve also always thought that the design was clearly born out of the Duralium series bikes, ie Flocycle, which was also a Montgomery Wards offering, so it may be, that the manufacturers, didn’t design these bikes at all, and that they were conceived by the retailers and the industrial designers that they employed, and then it was just up to the manufacturers to figure out how to build the actual item.
Just a thought!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Jun 15, 2019)

fordmike65 said:


> Different frame and model than what is being discussed tho. The HTB whether Monark, CWC or Snyder built were never offered with a tank. Completely different frame geometry.









Oops like this one. It’s California bound !



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cyclingday (Jun 15, 2019)




----------



## tripple3 (Aug 4, 2019)

tripple3 said:


> I changed the wheels and gear to 24/9
> I'm digging the shorter chain, and how fast it is.



One week later, June 21, 2019
Maiden Voyage Century OC Beach Ride
Wedge to Water Tower Tripple Loop:eek:





Set up for graduation at the NP Elementary, play ground.
First day of summer, longest day of the year, sure it rained a little too!









On the next loop I was hollered at by Chris @Local 13 on the cliffs at HB with his bride enjoying the view.
He suggested Secret Spot; I had a Peanut Butter Banana smoothie, that was Great!











Taco Special on Friday too at Great Mex.
I have gone 70 miles here, with 30 to go.
Rustjunkie Tiki Twinbar.



I ride it quite a bit since.
It may be about time to do it again.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 19, 2021)

...great bike to ride....


----------



## tripple3 (Feb 2, 2022)

Finally went through this, and rode it at the beach yesterday.
Happy 2022!!!
Joe turns 100 May 21
Way to go Joe!


----------



## Kickstand3 (Feb 6, 2022)

.


----------

